# Coke to remove rust?



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Got some older and some neglected lures that are starting to get some rust, seen a video on YouTube of a guy using Coca-Cola to remove the rust by soaking the lures in Coke for a couple hours. Seemed to work pretty well in the video, was wondering if anybody's had any experience using this method? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Tony Bologna said:


> Got some older and some neglected lures that are starting to get some rust, seen a video on YouTube of a guy using Coca-Cola to remove the rust by soaking the lures in Coke for a couple hours. Seemed to work pretty well in the video, was wondering if anybody's had any experience using this method? Any input would be appreciated.


Tony,
It does work to a degree. It will take longer than a couple hours in my case, it took 3 days. It was a heavy rust load on what I was working with and it wasn't hooks so they may be different. I had a friend suggest it to me so I tried it and it wasn't all bad.

Ron


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Try Navel jelly...that's its purpose.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If you are planning on fishing with these lures. Replace the hooks!! They are not only rusty, they are dull!


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys, just dropped a little jignrap in to see how things were going to work out. Here's a pic of just a little bit of the before.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Hook N Book said:


> Try Navel jelly...that's its purpose.


Yup.



leeabu said:


> If you are planning on fishing with these lures. Replace the hooks!! They are not only rusty, they are dull!


Buy your hooks in bulk and the cost isn't too bad, and your replacements may even be better than the originals.

You could clean the hooks and then sharpen them too.

The issue I see with Coke or any soft drink is the acids in them. It may attack the colors in your lure as well.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everybody. Not very happy with the Coke outcome, soaked for several days then rinsed off with tapwater wiped with a soft cloth. +1 the Ron on very time-consuming, +1 to backlashed with the acidity factor, seemed to remove a lot of gold from the belly, now it's a splotchy silver goldish deal. Hopefully I'll get a chance to see if she'll still catch me some fish soon? Definitely going to try the Naval jelly next time. Happy holidays to everybody, be safe and tight lines!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Naval jelly

Can't tell you what to use on these plugs. I have tried everything from vinegar to bourbon. The vinegar works good on brass
hardware and doesn't affect any paint. It don't work on rust. The naval jelly that I used ruined the plug, softened the plastic.
What I ended up doing was taking off hooks and using fine emery cloth to clean eyes and stationary hooks. The trebles can
be brushed with jelly and rinsed with water. There ain't no magic bullet!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Any bait that has a hook that is heavily rusted and can't be replaced, should be thrown out. The damage that rust causes not only dulls the hook, it makes the hook more brittle and much more difficult to sharpen. Also, once you've sharpened a hook, the hooks point dulls and corrodes more quickly. 

The only way I wouldn't retire such a lure to the trash bin is if, as in the case of a Jiggin Rap, it has another hook that can be completely replaced. In fact, if I were to still keep that Jiggin Rap in service, I'd completely cut the badly rusted hook, off.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Cut off the old hook and either use a split shank treble hook or add a split ring and use regular treble hook.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Also, once you've sharpened a hook, the hooks point dulls and corrodes more quickly.


I've never tried this but it might help protect your sharpened hooks. Keep a little fish oil on hand and lightly coat the hook with fish oil. It will hold off corrosion and might even appeal to the fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Would think the brand you use could be an issue. What if the scent left on lures is Coke- and the school of fish you are targeting is wanting only Pepsi??


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL. I think I would be in good shape, watered down Coke tastes just like Pepsi


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Did you try CLR? It works good removing rust stains around the house.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Just replace the hooks. I use one size larger than stock on #2,3, and 5 jigging raps.


----------



## WillowWally (Jan 27, 2015)

I soaked some rusted line clips for planer boards in white vinegar. Let them soak for about 2 hours. They cleaned up nicely and the movement was restored.


----------

